# OWF 2014 Tournament Schedule



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

2014 Tournament Schedule

April 13th Mosquito Lake

Inland Lake Open
May 4th Pymatuning Lake

May 18th Lake Milton

June 21, 22 Inland Lake Championship Berlin Lake

Lake Erie Open
August 23rd and 24th Ashtabula, OH

Complete details coming soon.


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Date Added:

Inland Lake Open
May 4th on Pymatuning Lake


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

Really sad to see the Geneva open go....was always an awesome tournament


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Vic's is having an Open on July 26th out of Geneva

With the MWC schedule, Lewt schedule, NTC, Walleye Madness schedule and Vic's Open it has been very difficult to schedule Tournaments on Lake Erie.


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

Great news! Glad to hear it....looking forward to fishin with you guys in 2014!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Mark you Calenders......

The OWF Banquet is Scheduled for Saturday, March 8th
It will be held at the Christopher Columbus in Alliance

More details to come......


----------

